# Strange female guppy behaviour??



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello, i have a 6 guppies (2m-4f) and 2 platy (1m-1f).
I have had my tank for 4-5 days and used a substance known as 'bactinet' to make the cycle move faster. They where all fine for the first few days thn my smallest female guppy began staying at the bottom literally all the time.
One night after putting out the lights i went to bed, i couldnt sleep so i took a look about 10 minutes later. i thought i would check up on her to see if she was still in the same position. 

she wasn't, she was now happily swimming around the tank with the other fish. (same thing happened following night).

I wonder if she doesn't like the light?

Its strange since the other fish are active day + night. 

Is this normal?

note: she isn't pregnant due to small belly and she still comes up to feed.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

BumP--------


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Can any1 help?


----------

